# New pics of my tank and messy jag after a good clean out



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

I got bit several times whilst rearranging things so i wore some washing up gloves with sellotape round the ends - it particularly didnt like me removing the gravel but it loves the slate as it picks it up and plays with it.

Does anyone else get bit by there cichlids on a regular basis?

before










after


----------



## Fire Fish (Sep 23, 2004)

You really need to get a bigger tank for the big guy. Also I would have left the gravel in there. I would be kind of nervous with a cichlid picking up rocks and dropping them on the glass bottom of my tank. How big is the fish btw?


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree with FF. He needs a larger tank. IMO the tank looks ok in the 'after' pic, but would look much nicer with a clean sand substrate under those slate rocks.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Much larger tank better be on the way. I agree that I wouldn't want a fish dropping rocks (despite them being small) on just glass.


----------



## spuggychinch (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, I'd say a bigger tank, too, mind, if he's happy in that one.... BEEE-auti-ful fish... how old is he?
Does he live on his own?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

That is a gorgeous fish    !!!! Yes, I get bit by my Midas when I clean the tank too. I have had to net him and quick clamp him to the side of the tank if I want to move the decor and clean under it. Mine thinks he is a beast! :lol:


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

spuggychinch said:


> Yes, I'd say a bigger tank, too, mind, if he's happy in that one.... BEEE-auti-ful fish... how old is he?
> Does he live on his own?


She's about 3-4 years i think and 12"

I know she would be better in a bigger tank but unfortunately I don't have the room, I will reluctantly give her up when i find a suitable owner for her.

I keep her on her own so she has as much room as possible plus she is very murderous to tank mates.

Regarding the rocks (i now see your point) she picks them up and drops them in the middle of the night so i'm going to get another bag of slate and put that in....

At least then it will be rock against rock instead of rock against the glass. then i may get some decent :zz:

Just out of interest is there anyone on this site who has kept similar sized fish in a 50 gal tank???

Did you get any problems etc or is it totally do-able?


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

While I do not have a Parachromis managuensis (jag) anywhere near that size, my P. loisellei is around 6" and the tank she is in is only 43g but has a slightly bigger footprint than a "normal" 55g. I think the measurements are 48" x 14.5", or close to that. She seems fine in that for now, but in another 1 or 2 inches, she will have to be moved to a larger tank. I think any fish that size needs a larger tank than 50g, but especially any Parachromis species, since they are such active predators. You do have a very beautiful fish, by the way.


----------



## notmyspace (Oct 12, 2006)

the tank is real small for that big dude!


----------

